# Poor prep = poor results?



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

Evening guys,

Managed to get a few photos of my front wind screen and the terrible state I've got it into.

I'm mostly likey going to put it down to terrible preparation the very first time I used it and it's then got worse over time.

So I've tried clay bar that didn't remove it, I've tried bar keepers friend didn't touch it.

So I'm looking for a more advanced solution/product to get it back to basic clean window surface. I'm then going to do what I should have at the start and prepared the window properly!

Any advice appreciated it advance!!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe try Tardis and iron X to get the windows squeaky clean. Not seen windows like this before, looks like somebody has smeared butter all over. You say the first time I used it, what was it you used?


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey man! In my limited experience i have found that glass is actually quite picky when it comes to treatments. If i was you i'd try neat IPA, see if that works. Should get rid of most things. Alternatively try glass polish such as Autoglyms or Sonax ProfiLine which i have and gives you a nice clear screen. However i did apply using a DA polisher. 

Hope this gives you some ideas and helps a bit


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Not sure what you've tried to put on the glass ? 

All I have ever used, is AG glass polish after a good clean, windows always look perfect


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Maybe he was hungover and with his sorry self actually grabbed the butter from the kitchen instead of his wax etc hehehhe


----------



## dak2v (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd use a razor blade should remove it then you can start again


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

is that inside or outside of the screen? what did you use?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What the hell have you been doing? Haha


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Is that just a misted up window? Or is that what it looks like all the time?


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

Hahaha - so what basically happened, I had too many drinks at Christmas and thought I'd clean the windows with the butter.

Who'd have thought it wouldn't work?

I wish it was that perhaps I'd just bake it off..

So as you can see the swirly mark, there are product application where the water sites differently to other parts of the window. Again showing different prep levels in different areas.

For clarifications this is outside the window. Vanishes for a split second with the wipers then returns. Extremly frustrating.

The product was car-lack68 twin systems. I should add that I doubt it's the products fault, mine soley.

There's a few ideas on here to try, perhaps IPA is worth a shot. Eraser or panel wipe from Gtechnique perhaps?

I've read about razor blades but didn't think it would get 'that' close and remove what looks like semi bonded products.

Thanks everyone for your replies. 

Even the butter :lol:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

IPA or PW. If all else fails then a cerium oxide polish should shift it ...
If bar keepers friend didn't touch it then a normal glass polish like autoglym has no chance.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Is your car either a VW, Seat, Skoda or Audi by any chance mate?


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

DStill I'm afraid none of the above. Volvo V50.

I did think after using BKF anything less potent wouldn't work.

I'll try tardis and iron out, followed by either IPA or pw. If they don't work it'll be cerium oxide polish. Any recommendations and associated pads?


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

No worries mate, I've had three VAG cars and they all have had similar shaped marks on the glass, not just the screen, but not as bad as what yours looks like. Good luck with getting this sorted mate and keep us posted.


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

simmysouth said:


> DStill I'm afraid none of the above. Volvo V50.
> 
> I did think after using BKF anything less potent wouldn't work.
> 
> I'll try tardis and iron out, followed by either IPA or pw. If they don't work it'll be cerium oxide polish. Any recommendations and associated pads?


On Clean Your Car search glass polish pad and it will come up. That what i used to great effect.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Try all of the above lol give it full wash,clay,decon, ipa,glass polish, ipa again


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Bigoggy said:


> Try all of the above lol give it full wash,clay,decon, ipa,glass polish, ipa again


If that doesn't work then we know butter has strong glass bonding characteristics


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

dstill said:


> No worries mate, I've had three VAG cars and they all have had similar shaped marks on the glass, not just the screen, but not as bad as what yours looks like. Good luck with getting this sorted mate and keep us posted.


Girlfriends golf had the same


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

May I also suggest after seeing those images, in the interest of your safety and indeed others, you don't drive the car until you get it sorted :thumb:


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

If BFK wont touch it, I am pretty sure you will need the cerium oxide to get rid of it properly or a brick hehe


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Autoglym glass polish did the trick for me. 
Just remember to use a very small amount or you will end up with dust everywhere.


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

simmysouth said:


> Hahaha - so what basically happened, I had too many drinks at Christmas and thought I'd clean the windows with the butter.
> 
> Who'd have thought it wouldn't work?
> 
> ...


When you say the Carlack kit, are you sure it was the twin bottle glass system (cleaner and sealant), or the acrylic based Carlack sealant kit (which is not meant for glass)? If you have inadvertently used the acrylic based sealant then start with some isopropyl alcohol, but if that doesn't work then you may need some acetone (nail varnish remover!), but if you do need to use acetone don't get it anywhere near anything else as it's a very powerful solvent (safe on glass though).


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

It was 100% the correct cleaner/sealant combo.

So would nail varnish remover work similar to IPA? I havent got any IPA so would need to buy some, but if it worked, it would save me a purchase at the moment.


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

simmysouth said:


> It was 100% the correct cleaner/sealant combo.
> 
> So would nail varnish remover work similar to IPA? I havent got any IPA so would need to buy some, but if it worked, it would save me a purchase at the moment.


Yes, both will act as solvents, but while IPA is safe enough if you get it on other surfaces (not least because it evaporates so quickly), acetone/nail varnish remover is a bit more fierce. So long as you put some on a pad that won't drip and then rub that on the screen it will be fine. Try it on a small area and see if it works.


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

Ok so a recap and an update.

For those picking this up now, I basically applied butter to my front wind screen in the attept to make a water repellent surface. Sadly it didn't work so well and left a terrible surface that needs a deep cleanse and removal of any previous products.

[IMG[/IMG]

Ok so it wasn't butter it was Carlack, but still left a horrible residual on the surface due to bad preparation.

So the process was as follows:

Auto Finesse Verso 4:1 
Rinse
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Rinse
Auto Fineese Oblitarate 
Rinse
Nail Varnish 
Rinse

So it was the first time I'd used Verso and really liked it. Smelled nice and worked well at cleaning the daily grime off the screen. Was agitated with a small brush.

[IMG[/IMG]

[IMG[/IMG]

[IMG[/IMG]

So it left the screen in the state I knew it was in...

[IMG[/IMG]

So moved into the next stage, iron out.

[IMG[/IMG]

http://[URL=http://s795.photobucket.com/user/simmysouth98/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/FE08436A-2BD7-4BD1-9B18-40A1A595049C_zps5y1rp17q.jpg.html]
[IMG]http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy238/simmysouth98/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/FE08436A-2BD7-4BD1-9B18-40A1A595049C_zps5y1rp17q.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

The iron out was left on to dwell, Auto Finesse really need to look into a new spray trigger, this is annoyingly small great product tho )

Once this had sat I moved onto the Obliterate, the pictures don't really show a huge difference, but take my word for it.

[IMG[/IMG]

After this dwelled for a little while it was washed again with Verso, rinsed off and then dried, leaving no change in the screen.

[IMG[/IMG]

[IMG[/IMG]

This left the surface as clean as I could get it prior to applying nail varnish remover. I applied it first to a microfibre pad to make sure there was no spillage onto rubber and window wipers.

[IMG[/IMG]

[IMG[/IMG]

So it was rinsed and dried and I have really high hopes this would work...

But it didnt...

[IMG[/IMG]

So a big thanks to everyone for their suggestions up to now. Clearly shows how important prep is on before sealants are applied.

Will update when I've got the machine polishing compounds for the window and try again.

Si


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Has it been in the bodyshop at some point? Could be overspray?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I can send you some 3m glass polish and a few tiny glass pads if you like??


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

Sicskate said:


> I can send you some 3m glass polish and a few tiny glass pads if you like??


Thank you that would be awesome. Would the polish be stronger than an IPA solution?

I'm will to try anything!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Its mainly used for polishing scratches out, but it's worth a shot. 

PM me your address and I'll sort it out Monday 

Does the screen feel rough when you touch it??


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I knew I was right, check out my comment on post #2.


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I knew I was right, check out my comment on post #2.


Frustrating nothing working so far. Kind of thought iron out would clear it


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

Sicskate said:


> Its mainly used for polishing scratches out, but it's worth a shot.
> 
> PM me your address and I'll sort it out Monday
> 
> Does the screen feel rough when you touch it??


Have sent a PM although not sure if it worked, it's not in my sent box.

Let me know.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, got it.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

As far as I am aware, this is product that has been applied in temperatures too cold and crystallised too fast. I had a similar thing happen when I coated the old Zafira but it only happened in one particular place.

It's also down to excess dirt


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

20vKarlos said:


> As far as I am aware, this is product that has been applied in temperatures too cold and crystallised too fast. I had a similar thing happen when I coated the old Zafira but it only happened in one particular place.
> 
> It's also down to excess dirt


It doesn't say anything on the bottle about screen temperature, but it could well have been too cold when I first did it.

I applied the product a long time ago, and have always had the marks since then. Ive tried to re-apply on what I thought was a clean screen, but clearly wasn't.

I need a clean fresh screen to apply good quality product, correctly and swirly marks free!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

CarPro Cerriglass would be my first thought. CarPro do various kits including a hand kit. To remove swirls in the glass you will need a machine eg rotary or DA. Polishing glass to remove minor scratches is damned hard work with a rotary so a DA will be harder and no chance by hand. The CarPro will however remove the old sealant.


----------



## AutoGlum (Aug 22, 2008)

Just come across this thread, so sorry for the very late comment.

I've used the carlac glass polish and sealant and there is a bit of a trick to use the polish. Basically apply and work into a small section and keep rubbing until you've got it all off. What ever you do, don't let it dry and form a haze.

If you do leave it to dry off (which is what I think you've done) the only way to get it off is to apply more polish (in small sections) and rub (and rub like you've never rubbed before). Repeat until you get it off.

I've done all the windows on 5 cars with the product and as long as the polish didn't dry, had no problems.

The other thing which may not help is the weather - okay, so it doesn't mention about lower temperatures, but I know that polishes like SRP don't like working on cold, damp winter days (who does). Maybe try again when there's a bit more warmth in the day

Good luck


----------

